# The bombing of 'Hercules'



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

During the Falklands War a Liberian tanker , 'Hercules', going about its innocent business ( in ballast around the Horn to Alaska I believe) was bombed by the Argentine airforce. She was later scuttled with unexploded bombs in her insides.

If you ever wondered what that was all about this may be of interest. I came across it quite by accident.

Seems it was all quite justified in the eyes of the perps.

Interesting comment in there re the British Wye... hadn't heard about that before.


----------

